# Eldar Farseer Conversion.



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

As I mentioned in my 'Fill in the gaps' thread, I've been working on my first ever conversion. The original models were a dented and bented old Eldrad Ulthran and a standard Farseer with Singing Spear.

I sliced up Eldrad and used his Blade of Ulthamar and the crest from his helmet. Then I sliced up the hand of smaller Farseer that was holding the Singing Spear. Then I spliced together the smaller model's original hand, a cut piece from Eldrad's blade and the head of the Singing Spear.
I used the butt-end of the spear's shaft as a hilt for the sword's handle and placed a tassle from a Striking Scorpion's chainsword and added Eldrad's crest to the back of the smaller model's helmet...

... and hey presto...

... Farseer Arrata Ancharra, with Atarchina Chamarr Sword Of Archinata.

Front.









Back, showing Eldrad's old crest.









Alongside some of my Guardians.



















Sorry about the picture standard turning out poor.
Ok my painting is top but the reds look more orange in the photos and the highlighting isn't shown well either.
For some reason also, the Farseer's robes look green in the pics, they're actually black!!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

While the colour scheme is a bit bright for my liking it's well executed, and the Farseer has been well modelled.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks pretty good. Sword still kind of looks like a spear that is too short. But I can't think of how to fix it.


----------



## Model Soldier (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I agree it looks very bright but the photos are a touch over exposed (almost luminous!!). He's less 'shiny' in person.
I tried to tie him in with my Guardian colour scheme as best as I could. Hopefully it works.


p.s Cheers for the +rep!


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

makes me hungry for McDonalds.

woog out!


----------

